# Vizia E55 D0



## ptcruiser1960 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi all,

I am the newly owner of a Vizio E55 D0. It comes with a USB port. On my old Samsung I was able to hook up a hard drive (which contains multiple mp4 files) to the USB port and play these files on the TV with full control of Start, Stop, Pause etc.

Is there a way to do that on my new TV as well? The E55 comes only with a basic remote.

Ay help or suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks
ptcruiser1960


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you checked the User Manual?


----------



## ptcruiser1960 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: Vizio E55 D0*

The manual doesn't say anything about the USB port. Only that there is one....

Thanks
ptcruiser


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't have access to the User Manual to verify. 

It's typically noted what type of files are supported.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi ptcruiser1960 and welcome to TSF :wave:

I managed to find the manual here (*Link*), for what use it is re: USB-port :nonono:

A bit further down the page is an entry marked 'Technical Specifications', which has the USB-port as an 'Input', so it might be for playing back videos on a stick (or possibly cameras, camcorders etc.) or just for updating the TV's software.

All I can suggest is to copy a video to a USB-stick, plug it in and see if you can play it back. You might be limited to what format can be used though, my Samsung TV can play all videos except '.MKV' files, yours might be the same (or not :wink


----------



## ptcruiser1960 (Nov 1, 2016)

I am able to play an mp4 file from a stick, however, there is no way of controlling it (Start, Stop, Pause etc.).

I was hoping that somebody here had a workaround of that shortfall.

Thanks for the help. It is greatly appreciated

Thanks
ptcruiser


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Built-in players are often limited, you would be better served with a dedicated media player or even through an app with a device such as a Roku.

The TV appears to have an app for media playback, but I can't say how it works or how well it works. In any case, I still can't get the Vizio website nor the document to open, so I can't offer any other support.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Another way to play videos that are on your PC is to use the new Win-10 'Cast to....' function. You'll need to have the TV on the same home-network as your PC, then using Win-Explorer find your video-file, right-click the file and select 'Cast to....', your TV should appear on the fly-out and when selected, bring a video-player on the PC screen - You can pause the playback and drag the little progress-bar indicator back and forth to rewind/fast-forward.

*Note:* - This only works with the latest update of Windows-10 :wink:


----------

